# Under the Dome: Preorder Price drop



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

It's not exactly a 'bargain' per the guildelines but Stephen King's Under the Dome had a price drop to $7.99. Get it while you can! PS: If you've already ordered it at a higher price, I think you can cancel that order and reorder at this lower price.

Under the Dome


















_edit: split from bargain thread to a dedicated thread and moved to Book Corner._


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks!  I just got it at the lower price.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Please note there is a statement a bit farther down the page that says that the price will revert back to the $9.99 as soon as the preorder period is over.  So if you are thinking about getting it, probably should preorder now to get the reduced price.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up! I missed the first "sale" price - ordered it today, and looking forward to reading this over Christmas!

And, as Daisysmama said, sale ends 12/24, the day it downloads!


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I was one of the lucky ones who got the pre-order at $7.20. I don't know how it happened, but the offer came and went in a hurry. I just wish they weren't holding the thing till Christmas Eve.

Carl


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Just finished Under the Dome, it is fantastic.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I just noticed that Under the Dome is priced back down to $7.20.  Don't know for how long though.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha, it JUST hit me that it will be arriving in a matter of hours for me!  It's been so long since I pre-ordered it, and just moved on to other books.  Now, I am really excited!  This is my first pre-order, and his is one of the reasons why I love my Kindle!  Well, that and because I LOVE reading and carry my more than two books everywhere and they are 90% of the time are BIG books.

Okay, it's sad, but I'm gushing.

Tris


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love it. I just checked my order the price dropped to $7.20.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, I got 112 books waiting to be read on my Kindle, but I figured why not - and ordered this one too.  But it may be 2025 by the time I read it!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked up the audio version from Audible.com.... I am on chapter 7, and it is a very good performance.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice surprise from Amazon - I preordered this at $7.99, but it delivered to my Kindle for a $7.20 charge tonight! Thanks, Amazon! 

Now, to find enough time to read it.....


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Santa came early and put "Under the Dome" in my Kindle. I left the wireless on all night and early in the morning it was there. They charged $7.20 even though it was $9.00 when I pre-ordered. Now who doesn't believe in Santa King?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Perhaps Kindle books have finally switched to the lowest price guarantee that Amazon usually has.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It  looks like if you did not preorder the book you will have to pay $9.99 for the book now.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

When is this supposed to be delivered?  Mine is still listed as a pre-order - but I haven't been charged and the item isn't available to be delivered.  Is NYC on a different time zone?!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DYB said:


> When is this supposed to be delivered? Mine is still listed as a pre-order - but I haven't been charged and the item isn't available to be delivered. Is NYC on a different time zone?!


I live in Queens New York and already have my copy. You may want to call customer service and ask them.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

DYB said:


> When is this supposed to be delivered? Mine is still listed as a pre-order - but I haven't been charged and the item isn't available to be delivered. Is NYC on a different time zone?!


That's odd, DYB. It seems that they usually go out at midnight PST on the release date. I got my order confirmation email at 12:04 PST, and I downloaded the book just now. Does the product page show that you ordered it? It might be time for a call to CS...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The product page shows that I have pre-ordered this title.  But so far the book has not made it to the list of books I've actually purchased, and it has not downloaded.  It's always something!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My email notification came just after 2am CST and I've downloaded it.  I LOVE hearing that Amazon only charged pre-order cost of $7.20 for people.  That was my pre-order price so I didn't realize that others got it in spite of having pre-ordered at a higher price.  Awesome!!  And, yes, Santa King is just my very favorite.  It was so neat that he and Tabitha spent their own $$ to bring Maine's National Guard members home for Christmas (from camp in TX if I remember right).  I can't wait to get my Christmas candy made today so I can start Under the Dome.  I can't let myself start it now or I know that nothing else will get done around my home for the rest of today.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Still don't have my pre-order yet either. Very odd.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, mine just got delivered!  But I did send them an e-mail, though I don't know if that helped or not.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

So it wasn't me that got mysteriously delayed.  I kept checking (even thought I have an early start to next day).  I checked my iPod (it's my alarm clock) and 12:01am came around, nothing.  The website was updated saying it was now availabe, but my account says it is still on pre-order.  12:05am, still noting, at least it isn't showing up as a pre-order on my account but it is no where in my account to be found and nothing on my Kindle check.  12:15am, nothing...12:35am, STILL nothing!  I didn't get it until an hour or so later!  I can't tell the exact time as I passed out waiting, but woke up in the middle of the night due to some noise (I am a pretty light sleeper) and checked one last time...and there it was!

Geez, I am kinda disappointed in Amazon's pre-ordering service.  I don't expect it to be 100% instantenious, but waiting that long...what gives?  My WN was on at full 3G AND I was manually checking via Kindle AND iPod Touch.

Tris


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I finally got charged as of 2:17 p.m. EST. I do think it should've been quicker. In fairness though, it usually is, so I'll just chalk this up to the holiday rush.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got the email saying it was available around midnight pacific but I had to go and tell it to download to my DX.. I think my default is to go to my K2 unless I change it when I order.

I had bee fortunate to lock in the $7.20 amount way back but I'm happy that all pre-orders got that price as well.  Yay Steve and Tabby!!  Also props for bringing home the Maine National Guard!

Tris.. I didn't bother to wait, just went to Manage My  Kindle and it was instant once I told it to put it on the DX.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I picked up the audio version from Audible.com.... I am on chapter 7, and it is a very good performance.


Me too! Before I got my Kindle for Christmas, I had (have) 3 audible accounts. I have a gold account that has 10 credits remaining (after Under the Dome)and also has a $50 gift card attached to it. I will use up my audible account and be happy. My plan is to read a book with daylight, then switch to my audible books at night or when my reading would disturb others.

I have not yet listened to an audible.com book on my kindle.


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

Since this all happened days ago, you have probably all gotten the delivery issues figured out by now, but two things:

1.  The overnight deliveries are done at midnight on the West coast, so if you've on the East Coast you're not going to see it until 3:00AM.

2.  If you don't leave your Whispernet on all night, the book will probably be delivered to  your archives, and you'll have to go to the archives and move the book to your home page.

Loved Under the Dome by the way!  Reminded me of Steve King of the olden days.  Unlike most King fans, I really didn't like "The Stand" when it first came out.  Something about UTD reminded me of "The Stand", however, so I've just downloaded "The Stand" to try it again.


----------

